
OMG the Hyperbole of Internet-Speak - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/29/fashion/death-by-internet-hyperbole-literally-dying-over-this-column.html
======
HoopleHead
No mention of the word "awesome", which seems to constitute the entire
adjectival vocabulary of most of the English speaking internet these days?

